# F2 Startup Check



## Rgfalcon (May 17, 2018)

Hello I am working on an HP 2000 with windows 10. When I turn it on, it automatically does an F2 startup check, memory check. I was wondering if anyone new how I could stop this.
Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

My guess is that the partition on the hard drive with the HP Diagnostics is the active partition - rather then the windows 10 boot partition
Try Control Panel, Admin tools, computer management, disk management check if diagnostics partition is separate to windows partition.
If so and 1o is installed uefi make the system partition shown as FAT format and approx. 100MB the active partition


----------



## Rgfalcon (May 17, 2018)

Rgfalcon said:


> Hello I am working on an HP 2000 with windows 10. When I turn it on, it automatically does an F2 startup check, memory check. I was wondering if anyone new how I could stop this.
> Thanks in advance for any help


Thanks will attempt


----------

